# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Αφισες ναυτιλιακών εταιριών [Posters of shipping firms]

## Nicholas Peppas

Σε ενα προσφατο ταξιδι μου στο Παρισι αγορασα μια αρκετα μεγαλη συλλογη απο αφισες προπολεμικων (και μερικων μεταπολεμικων) πλοιων που εκαναν ταξιδια για μεγαλες Γαλλικες εταιρειες.

Θα ανεβασω μερικες απο αυτες αν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον απο την nautilia.gr
____________________

In a recent trip to Paris, I bought a magnificent collection of posters of prewar (and some postwar) ships that belonged to French shipping companies.

I will post some of them if there is interest in nautilia.gr
________________________

Dans un voyage r&eacute;cent vers Paris, j'ai achet&eacute; une collection magnifique d'affiches des paquebots d'avant-guerre qui ont appartenu aux compagnies maritimes fran&ccedil;ais.

*Αφισες Ξενων Επιβατηγων:* *Messageries Maritimes*
*Posters of Foreign Liners: Messageries Maritimes
Les affiches anciennes les paquebots:* *Messageries Maritimes
*
*CHAMPOLLION*

1.jpg

Miramar states:




> IDNo: 5606303 Year: 1925
> Name: CHAMPOLLION Keel: 
> Type: Passenger ship Launch Date: 
> Flag: FRA Date of completion: 9.25
> Tons: 12263 Link: 
> DWT: Yard No: 149
> Length overall: Ship Design: 
> LPP: 150.9 Country of build: FRA
> Beam: 19.1 Builder: Provencale
> ...


_References_
http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/mm.htm
http://www.frenchlines.com/ship_en_1074.php




> *History of Liner CHAMPOLLION*
> 
> Compagnie des Messageries Maritimes, 1925 - 1952
> Building year : .............1924
> Name of shipyard : ..........Chantiers
> Place of shipyard : .........La Ciotat
> Sister ship(s) : ............Mariette Pacha
> Launching : .................March 16, 1924 
> Crew : ......................18 officers, 225 crew
> ...


Copyright © Association French Lines 1998-2010 

For French version, see P. RamonaΆs wonderful Web site
http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/champ.htm

*CHAMPOLLION 1934*
Champollion 1934.jpg

*CHAMPOLLION
*Champollion 1948.jpg

*CHAMPOLLION 1948
*Champollion 1952.jpg
*
CHAMPOLLION 1952
The tragic end of CHAMPOLLION in December 1952 outside of Beirut
* Champollion DEc 1952.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αφισες Ξενων Επιβατηγων:* *Messageries Maritimes*
*Posters of Foreign Liners:  Messageries 
MaritimesLes affiches anciennes les paquebots:* *Messageries Maritimes*

2.jpgMessageries1.jpg Messageries2.jpg Messageries4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αφισες Ξενων Επιβατηγων:* *Navigation Mixte*
*Posters of Foreign Liners: Navigation Mixte
Les affiches anciennes des paquebots:* *Navigation Mixte*

3.jpg

Θαυμαστε το *Kairouan* και την κρουαζιερα του Πασχα (!) απο τις 23 Μαρτιου μεχρι τις 4 Απριλιου 1959... Στην Ελλαδα, Αθηνα, Δελφους, Δαφνι, Ελευσινα, Κορινθο, Μυκηνες, Τιρυνθα, Επιδαυρο και Ναυπλιο

1.jpg

Kairouan.jpg

*El Djezair* outside of Palma de Mallorca!
2.jpg

*Avenir*
4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Djurjura
*5.jpg

*La Marsa
*6.jpg

*Αφισες Ξενων Επιβατηγων*
7.jpg

*France
*CGT6.jpg

*Lafayette & Champlain*
Frech Line.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο φιλμ απο το τελος του περιφημου *CHAMPOLLION* παρουσιαζονται εδω απο την British Path&#233;


http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=38543

LV. *Liner Champollion* being battered by heavy seas listing off Lebanese coast. LV. People waiting on shore. LV. Champollion being battered by heavy seas. LV. Two survivors swimming through tempestuous seas. LV. Survivor stands up in surf. LV. Three survivors walking through surf. SV. Rowing boat leaving shore for liner. LV. Small rowing boat going through heavy seas, pan to Champollion. MV. Small motor launch against cracked hull of Champollion. People climbing down rope ladder into boat. MV. People on shore. LV. Motor boat leaving Champollion. LV. Small motor boat nearing shore. People on beach running to meet it. LV. People wading out to meet boat. LV. Survivors wading ashore. & M.V. 

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=38546

Selected originals (offcuts, selected scenes, out-takes, rushes) for story "26 Die In Lebanon Shipwreck" 53/2.

Material for Newsreel Story - American Voiceover - first shot not superimposed.

Lebanon. 

LV. Liner Champollion being battered by heavy seas listing off Lebanese coast. LV. People waiting on shore. LV. Champollion being battered by heavy seas. LV. Two survivors swimming through tempestuous seas. LV. Survivor stands up in surf. LV. Three survivors walking through surf. SV. Rowing boat leaving shore for liner. LV. Small rowing boat going through heavy seas, pan to Champollion. MV. Small motor launch against cracked hull of Champollion. People climbing down rope ladder into boat. MV. People on shore. LV. Motor boat leaving Champollion. LV. Small motor boat nearing shore. People on beach running to meet it. LV. People wading out to meet boat. LV. Survivors wading ashore. & M.V. 

Ch1.jpg

Ch2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το θρυλικο *Normandie*, το ωραιοτερο επιβατηγο και υπερωκεανειο που ναυπηγηθηκε ποτε, σε μια απο τις πολλες αφισες του... Και ακολουθουν και αλλες παρα κατω...

French Line.jpg Normandie.jpg

*Ile de France
*Ile de France.jpg

*Liberte
*Liberte.jpg

*Compagnie Generale Transatlantique
*Transat2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*CGT:* *Lorraine, Touraine, Savoie
*Trans.jpg

*CGT: Paris*
Paris.jpg

*CGT
* CGT.jpg

----------


## history

Ξεκινάω νέο θέμα, γιατί αναζητώ αφίσες πλοίων ελληνικών εταιρειών. Επειδή η ομάδα της ναυτιλίας έχει εξαιρετικές γνώσεις, απευθύνομαι σε εσάς για να ενημερωθώ σχετικά με το θέμα. Οι αφίσες ακτοπλοϊκών εταιρειών, υπερωκεάνιων ή κρουαζιερόπλοιων ήταν η διαφήμιση παλιότερων εποχών. Στις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα οι αφίσες ήταν προφανώς ασπρόμαυρες, είχαν κάποιοι πλοίο ως διακόσμηση μάλλον και αναγράφονταν τα δρομολόγια των πλοίων. Αργότερα, καθώς και η αφίσα μετατρέπεται σε μέσο επικοινωνίας με το κοινό, αλλάζει και ο τρόπος που σχεδιαζόταν. Σε βιβλίο που έχει εκδοθεί με τίτλο Ελληνικές αφίσες δεν υπάρχει ούτε μία αφίσα πλοίου. Ένα βιβλίο με θέμα αφίσες ελληνικών πλοίων θα είχε ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*CHAMPOLLION * Ναυτικα Χρονικα 15/9/1931

19310915 Champollion Ναυτ Χρινικα.jpg

----------

